# Rock placement causing potential dead spots



## gschultz0 (Oct 10, 2020)

I have attached a video of my tank. I am concerned that while my rock structure gives the fish many places to hide, it will cause detritus and fish waste to build up within the rock structure. I can place a powerhead next to it, but I am afraid that the current will blow the fish around too much within the structure and harm them. I've thought about moving the structure forward rather than having it lean against the back wall to provide a lane for current to pass through, but I would prefer to leave it as is.

Do I need to change the structure, or will I be ok as long as I siphon the gravel around it? I have been blowing the waste out of the rock structure with a pump when I do water changes. This suspends much of the trapped waste, but I also think it is very stressful to the fish to be blown around like that within the rocks..

Please let me know if you would make any changes. Thanks!


----------



## gschultz0 (Oct 10, 2020)

Photos of my tank for question above:

https://share.icloud.com/photos/07Gq8Ks ... Valparaiso

https://share.icloud.com/photos/0qbio6z ... Valparaiso

https://share.icloud.com/photos/0HnuXEi ... Valparaiso

https://share.icloud.com/photos/0xr0OkI ... Valparaiso

https://share.icloud.com/photos/0JGkqUC ... Valparaiso

https://share.icloud.com/photos/05agSYw ... Valparaiso


----------



## gschultz0 (Oct 10, 2020)

I apologize, I just read how to embed photos. Please see the photos below in reference to my original post.

883DCB70-69BC-487A-ADDF-3782D9AFDE08 by Grant Schultz, on Flickr

F726D5A7-2888-4698-A17B-62E588727091 by Grant Schultz, on Flickr

540C06B9-3E11-41C7-9675-F418007E8739 by Grant Schultz, on Flickr

7CA6A474-9ECD-4B98-858C-0A0BFD9DF70D by Grant Schultz, on Flickr

2BDF8144-B3C9-468A-A812-D07A0C9F5EB8 by Grant Schultz, on Flickr


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You could open up the rock pile. If you don't want to do that try a turkey baster during water changes.


----------

